# Aka Nos On The Bay



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not seen or heard of these before and I won`t be bidding, but I was tempted, have I lost all sense of good taste?

























Check out the bracelet


















Appaerently they are a Seiko sub brand









BTW it is listed as a gents watch


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hmmmmm, don't like the big pink dot in the middle of the dial but other than that it's ....................................... errr hideous
















It says Alba on the dial (below water resistant) and they are indeed a Seiko company. My Alba diver is of excellent quality so this one's probably a decent watch too. Is it auto or quartz? From the crown position it could have the 7s26 movement in it in which case it has decent running gear too.

If you like it buy it but it looks a bit loud in my humble opinion


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The seller doesn`t say what the movement is









I know what you mean about the looks part of me thinks its terrible
















But part of me loves it
















Not enough to bid on it though


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

AKA, are indeed a Seiko Sub-brand, similar in style to the Wired range, usually Japan/US only, are all quartz powered, can be a chrono or an all digital model.

All tend to be 35/40mm wide so not huge, my good lady has 3 of these and loves them.

The gold tone one is a touch loud but most are stainless, very nicely finished, and much much nicer in the flesh than that piccy shows.

She paid around Â£25/335 shipped from Japan, a bargain at that price when you see the quality. If I get some time , will post some piccys.

D.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That looks a sneaky watch.

I wouldn't trust it







.

What's it doing with it's hands behind that purple dot







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> That looks a sneaky watch.
> 
> I wouldn't trust it
> 
> ...



















BTW Paul mentioned his Alba Divers watch, has anyone seen the Yellow dialed version, it`s super cooooooool


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > That looks a sneaky watch.
> ...


Here she is









I wonder if Roy could get them?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Alba is indeed a Seiko sub-brand and as I understand it, AKA is an Alba sub-brand. I have seen these watches labeled differently depending on where they are sold. In the US they tend to be labeled as Pulsars or Spoon. With The exception of the new range of 200m automatic divers, I believe that most (is not all) albas use quartz movements - don't quote me on this.

I too was tempted by this watch. I've seen them on ebay about 3 times now. I could get past the color, but what killed it for me was the center dot (styling Faux-Pas that too many albas have) and the initial bracelet link at either side of the case.

They do make a series of quartz Bullhead chrono's under the AKA brand that closely resemble the appearance of Seiko's 6138 Chronos, but are more colorful (and they too include the Alba dot). I'll see if I can track down some pics.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

here you go:










I've seen it in a black version and a Spoon version as well.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's horrible, the colour combo is disgusting, it is not aesthetically pleasing, at all. I can see it appealing to a 13 year old girl....... just...... if it was priced right, say sub Â£4.









The yellow diver looks nice, I could go for that. BTW I have seen Paul's Alba in the flesh and it's a strikingly good loooking watch, a nice hefty feel too.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Isthmus said:


> here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I like


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Here it is in a better pic, in black and blue:










and green:










There is also this unicorn style one that was previously posted here (there is also a variant of it with the crown at 6):


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Blimey - you don't check the forum for a couple of days and suddenly you find someone's been in and beaten all the watches with the ugly stick.









I think this would be an opportune time to recall just how attractive the Red Rekord is in comparison...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

We need a 'fashion watch' forum.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the deal with AKA and these big dots in the centre of the dials, they would look much better without it IMEOV!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> We need a 'fashion watch' forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. We trendy young things are being excluded







.


----------

